# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Ranggerköpfel bei  IBK am Do

## Giorgio

Schaun wir mal wer hier reinschaut und Zeit hat. Für diesen Do wäre ein Fahrtel auf das Ranggerköpfel geplant. Aufahrt ca. 1000 hm davon ca. 700 mit Auto möglich. Abfahrt eher steiler Singeltrailpfaht mit vielen Wurzeln und Kehren (keine Absturtzgefahr). Terffpunkt vomittags Uhrzeit ind Ort noch auszumachen. Also wenn Interesse antworten.

----------


## theear

Hey wo is der berg der nach uns benannt wurde??  

Ranger-Köpfel hört sich a geil an

----------


## Giorgio

Westlich von Innsbrooklyn. Hat ganz nette Abfahrten und tolle Hütten.

----------


## theear

sollte ich es wirklich mal schafen meine Schwester in Innsbruck zu besuchen, werde ich mich melden.

hört sich recht interessant an!

----------


## babi



----------


## LOLO

he giorgio: stimmt des dass die nordkettenbahn auch jez radln mitnimmt?
bin ab freitag nachmittag in IBK
da is a netts grillfestl in aldrans bei nem spezl
und dann wollmer radln gehn sa und so...

----------


## Giorgio

Nein stimmt nicht  Alles Enten ! Aber die schweißtreibende Auffahrt wird mit einer tollen Abfahrt (zuk. DH Trail) belohent. Einfac Wegerl direkt unter Seilbahn nehmen. PS. nix scheissen einfach fahren, ist ungluablich aber geht. Ich begrüß da runter so 10 mal die Latschn (Legföhren) aber es gibt Leut die fahren alles! SA und So schlecht da viele Wanderer am Weg.

----------


## Giorgio

Treffpunkt 09:30 c.t. bei M-Preis (Supermarkt) in Kematen, gleich nach Autobanabfahrt bei Kreisverkehr.

----------


## noox

c.t.?

Also soviele Studenten sind da aber net da. Wenn ich net selber studiert hätte, wüsste ich vermutlich noch immer net, dass des +15 Minuten (cum tempore, "mit Zeit") heißt. Quasi um 9:45...

----------


## Giorgio

Meistens wirds eh 1/2 Stund bis alle da sind. War also nur gedacht, daß sich keiner Sorgen macht wenn noch keiner da is so quwasi ca. time.

----------


## noox

Wie bei uns. Bei uns ist's aber meist noch schlimmer, da wir nur einen Treffpunkt ausmachen. Bis wir dann alle beisammen sind und endlich überlegt haben, wo wir hinfahren könnten, ist dann eh schon meist eine Stunde vorbei

----------


## babi

und ned nur wenns ums rad fahren geht auch sonst immer 
des is anstrengend chhchchch

----------


## Giorgio

Na Morgen soll des eh niz machen, denn das Wetter kann nur besser werden!

----------


## noox

Deswegen gilt auch das alte Rangers-Sprichwort: Wenn die Ranger was Wichtigese zum Ausmachen haben, dürfen nie mehr als zwei gleichzeitig anwesend sein. 

Sonst ist noch nie was G'scheites rauskommen!

----------


## babi

pfuh des konn i bestätigen

----------


## el_presidente

Hier eine Aufstellung zum wahrscheinlichen Zeitablauf einer solchen Aktion, wenn mehr als 3 GAMSler zusammenkommen, als Beispiel ein Nacht-Snowride auf eine Alm in der Gegend um Innsbruck, geschrieben von Giorgio:

Ok ! Also Treffpunkt 18:30 M-Preis Kematen, 
Abfahrt M-Preis dem zu Folge 19:00, 
Ankunft Parkplatz High Range Juifen at 19:30, 
Zusammenbau des ganzen Schrotts bis 20:00, 
von 20:00 bis 20:30 verzweifelte Suche nach dem einen Ding des der eine unbedingt braucht, 
20:30 Abfahrt, 
20:35 Umkehr und Verlängerung für Lubienchen holen, rasante Bergauffahrt bis 20:45, 
20:45 bis 21:00 Kettenriss o.ä. beheben, 
22:15 Ankunft Juifen Hütte; 
22:15 so bis ca. 22:25 schnell 10 Bier trinken dann anziehen bis 23:00, 
23:00 bis 23:30 schimpfen über des eine Ding des no im Auto liegt aber unbedingt gebraucht wird; 
23:30 bis 23:31 Erarbeitung einer eh viel besseren Ersatzlösung, dann 500 m Fahrt erste Brezn (= erste Kehre) und im gleichen Stil bis 00:05 bis zum Parkplatz 
wo dann xxx viele Biker mit einem drogenrauschähnlichen Grinsen ummer stehen. 
Bis 00:35 Heimfahrt. 
00:35 - 00:35 duschen; entfällt; also bis 00:45 Zufuhr von Energie in irgendeiner Form Brot oder so; dann Bett!!!! 
Wohlgemerkt diese kurze Aufstellung ist unter der unwahrscheinlichen Annahme des Fehlens sämtlicher analogen bzw. digitaler Aufzeichnungsgeräte sprich Kamera usw. erfolgt. Es kann also durchaus länger dauern!!!

----------


## Giorgio

Na heut haben wir uns selber getoppt!
Abfahrt nach dreimaligen Entlüften der Gustav M vom Gniocci erst um  11:30. I bin aber extra zum M-Preis gefahren, schaun ob sonst noch wer kommen is. War aber keiner da, wenn doch sorry, aber auf dem Weg is a Radl ohne Bremse mit sehr starken Schmerzen verbunden.

----------

